# Walk in the park with a Sentinal!



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

So my brother was showing me how to use Photoshop to make stuff like 'Signatures' that I could use for this site out of my own models... and we were fooling around. This was the result... it made me laugh so I had to post it. The sentinal is one I painted, the guy giving the thumbs up is my brother! Hope you get a good laugh out of the picture too.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

nice job on the lightning, though carefully looking, the shadows are not angled perfectly, other then that nice job


----------

